# AI on the booing of Webber...



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

"Disturbed? Why should I be disturbed. No one was disturbed when I got boo-ed".

After the game in an interview...

:/

-Petey


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Webber couldn't handle it when a few hundred people booed him at Arco. Philly is not a good city for him.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Peja Vu said:


> Webber couldn't handle it when a few hundred people booed him at Arco. Philly is not a good city for him.


Regardless, I was talking about how AI deals with his teammates.

Just a few games ago, he all buddy-buddy with Webber, even arranging to get his number for him...

-Petey


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Noooooo... It's all falling apart so soon...


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

Kunlun said:


> Noooooo... It's all falling apart so soon...


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Petey said:


> Regardless, I was talking about how AI deals with his teammates.
> 
> Just a few games ago, he all buddy-buddy with Webber, even arranging to get his number for him...
> 
> -Petey


 Petey that guys a grown man and a professional paid millions upon millions of dollars to put a basketball in a hoop. Hes has a point so I wont knock him for saying that. Its Philly, I dont think that makes him any less of a buddy but plain and simple, in Philly if you dont produce you hear it. That simple


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

BEEZ said:


> Petey that guys a grown man and a professional paid millions upon millions of dollars to put a basketball in a hoop. Hes has a point so I wont knock him for saying that. Its Philly, I dont think that makes him any less of a buddy but plain and simple, in Philly if you dont produce you hear it. That simple


Yeah that's true, it's just frustrating about Philly is there's no true grace period fans give you. If TO came to the Eagles and started off with four straight bad games, he would've been booed. 

I think it's tough for Webber to come into this terrible system and be expected to perform immediately on a consistent basis.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Obrien is being exposed as a bad coach. I dont fault Webber entirely but Obrien is horrid and its showing


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

BEEZ said:


> Obrien is being exposed as a bad coach. I dont fault Webber entirely but Obrien is horrid and its showing


I completely agree. :yes:


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> It's hard to know what to say about the 76ers, but boy, those Syracuse Nationals sure do stink.
> 
> They can't play defense, their point guard throws the ball around like it's burning his hand and the coach doesn't seem to have any answers about any of it.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Anyone think OBrien might be fired at the end of the season?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

halfbreed said:


> Anyone think OBrien might be fired at the end of the season?


 Philly fans are testy and of any organization in all of Sports, fans grumbling actually means something to the owners of the teams in this city despite Ed Wade still being able to drive without a bomb proof vehicle(Part sarcasm) That said, fans have grown tired of Obrien quickly and his liabilities as a coach are becoming apparent. Hes a college coach or an assitant. His ability to adjust is high school like. That said I would like to make a run at Flip in the offseason.


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

man for what the team is making her D and how they play with in the paper with a good team o´brien for me should be fired before the offseason i thing keep with the same system and coach will not help us and the playoffs are in danger .
philly ppl are frustaded because they thing and we thing too that they can do better with the players they have and they thing webber would start playing for a new team and produce like the old one.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

AI and Webber really need to buddy up if this thing is going to work.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

O'Brien really needs to be fired if this is going to work


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

It's too bad this deal didn't get done earlier. I think the Sixers would be a lock for the third spot Cwebb and the Kings had some time to gel.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I think they just need more time to play together. But they better hurry up because the playoffs are around the corner. I'm beginning to think Webber only played good in the Kings system. I have to watch a few more games.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

The Future7 said:


> I think they just need more time to play together. But they better hurry up because the playoffs are around the corner. I'm beginning to think Webber only played good in the Kings system. I have to watch a few more games.


I don't think only *more time playing together* will help if they continue playing like they did against the Warriors. It's the coaches system. It needs to change. This is one of those teams that looks good on paper but falters on the court. The main culprit is the COACH.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

This is sorta related to the topic, so I'll post it here:


> All the practice in the world won’t help, however, if the plan or scheme is just plain bad. Increasingly, the signs are there that that’s the case.
> 
> Coach Jim O’Brien insisted after Tuesday night’s loss that part of the problem is incorporating four new players into the system.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

> Thomas said he enjoyed playing with Kings point guard Mike Bibby.
> 
> "I’m kind of used to one person dribbling around all the time," Thomas said.


i bet webber misses bibby a whole lot. me and my roomate were talking about this too...how bibby is a hell of an underrated point guard, and how webber would soon be wearing an walker in atlanta-esque face all the time watching iverson play. 

that said, webber needs to man up, and take the responsibility. its not like willie green is going to be a fall guy here. he has the talent and also some of the accountability for how the sixers are playing. but at the same time, it just isn't his fault, iverson is shooting more for some reason, and hopefully that coach gets fired and they get flip who knows how to coach offense like BEEZ hypothesized.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Link


> Chris Webber didn't have a problem with the fans who booed the 76ers on Tuesday night. If he had been in the stands, he would have done the same thing.
> 
> "I heard the boos at the game, but you've got to understand - I wanted to boo, too," Webber said after practice yesterday to a throng of reporters that nearly matched the numbers usually seen during the playoffs.
> 
> ...


----------

